# Induction fan question



## ernzo (Dec 21, 2008)

This is off a large Lennox  commercial unit GCS16-651-125 a combination unit.

Let me start by saying that the landlord is replacing this unit in January or February, or I would buy a new motor! 

The inducer unit failed -  the mount for the motor cracked from fatigue - I took it off and JB welded it back together. 

It failed again, and although I think the weld failed, it also seems like the motor does not have much kick when I starts up.

My question is can I replace the cap only, or is that a issue?

Just to be helpful, I knew the fan was not kicking on, so I accessed it and taped it to get it started. When It started up, of course, the unit fired up. Figuring that I was gtg, I split. What I did not know is that when the heater cycled off, the fan would not start up again! That was because the blower wheel was slightly brushing on the fan case, just enough to halt it from starting up. 

I realize that this is a stretch for the Home Repair person, and I would not really fool with anything else up there, but the induction fan is isolated and pretty easy to work with. I shut off the main power switch when I do....


----------

